# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Why does my java moss never pearls?



## tuvia (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi after my upgrade I did (more lightning more fertiliser more co2) after a few days every plant started to pearl but only the java moss didnt.
Why can someone tell me?


----------



## tuvia (Apr 19, 2003)

Hi after my upgrade I did (more lightning more fertiliser more co2) after a few days every plant started to pearl but only the java moss didnt.
Why can someone tell me?


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

My java moss somethimes pearls like crazy, but it grows in a very well lit place. It seems like your doesn't photosynthesise fast enough to produce oxygen bubbles. Isn't it shaded?

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## tuvia (Apr 19, 2003)

is it supposed to?
its realy strange because under it is riccia and it pearls good can you give me some tips or MarcinB what is your parameters?(lightning fertiliser co2?)


----------



## tuvia (Apr 19, 2003)

is it close to this?








http://www.ffil.org/modules/mx_album/album_page.php?pic_id=95

(not my aquarium)


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Pearling is a good sign, but growth rate is more important. So if your java moss grows well you don't have to worry. Here are the parameters of my tank: 150L, 0,6 W/l, 15-20 ppm of CO2. I dose 30ml of TMG per week, 5ppm of NO3, 0,75 ppm of PO4 and some K2SO4 and additional Fe and Mn once a week. What about your tank? Try to do a large water change (40-50%) and see if your java moss pearls after that.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## tuvia (Apr 19, 2003)

Why should it pearl after a water change?
when i bought it and first put it into the tank it has pearled and now nothing?


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

My plants always pearl more after a water change. It's a common thing. Water change increases availability and/or reduces toxicity of the nutrients to plants if our fertilizing regime isn't perfect. It looks like something is missing in your tank to make java moss happy.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Or it could just be the dissolved gases in the new water escaping.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't think so Rex, not in my case. First, in my tank increased pearling lasts for about 2 days after a water change. Second the bubbles form only on the plants, not on the glass.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here

[This message was edited by MarcinB on Wed May 21 2003 at 09:29 AM.]


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

That outgassing fooled me the other day, as I hadn't really noticed that it was happening. I put a pair of rosy barbs in the tank and did a 30% wc and got real concerned when I saw "spots" on the female's fins shortly after. I thought for a minute it was ich, until she flicked half of them off and I realized they were bubbles.

Whew. New fish make me a little paranoid anyway.

armchair aquarist and former algae farmer


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

I always thought that pearling after a water change was due to the higher saturation with O2 in most tap waters. When the plants start to release their own O2, the water is oversaturated very fast.

Pearling itself in a healthy tank is due to oversaturation, so I guess after the tank this is even more the case.

My Java Moss has never pearled, although all the others plants did. There are a lot of different species, so I guess some do and some don´t.

I wish I would someday get a javamoss like yours, Marcin!

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures

[This message was edited by ekim on Wed May 21 2003 at 09:52 AM.]


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> I always thought that pearling after a water change was due to the higher saturation with O2 in most tap waters. When the plants start to release their own O2, the water is oversaturated very fast.
> ...


Totally agree about the water change and high 02, also about the moss's.... mine doesn't pearl either but everything else does!

PS: sorry Birgit I hit the edit button instead of the quote button, I didn't change anything though!


----------



## Vicki (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree, also. Sometimes bubbles are just bubbles--especially after a water change, which is the only time I see bubbles on my java moss.

http://www.wheelpost.com


----------



## TJ (Mar 20, 2003)

My java moss just dies in my high tech plant, goes all messy and algae rid also.

It grows like mad in my lower light discus tank downstairs in which i dont add any nutrients.

Weird.

They can hide, but they cant escape


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Vicki:
> I agree, also. Sometimes bubbles are just bubbles--especially after a water change,


OK, the oversaturation of tap water surely does matter immediately after a water change. But after a day or two... I don't know. I'm going to do a little experiment this weekend. I'll let the tap water stand in a bucket for one day before a water change.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Birgit & Wolfgang:
> I wish I would someday get a javamoss like yours, Marcin!


OK Birgit I'll trade my priceless java moss for 20% of your aqascaping skills









150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

The king of understatement!










www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Wheeler (Feb 8, 2004)

Java moss that pearls is java moss with algae in it-- usually some sort of thread algae which is usually invisible unless you look *very* closely. I've kept moss in every type of situation possible and it never pearls despite the best conditions-- unless it's got some algae to fool you









X-mas moss does seem to pearl, though, based on the pics I've seen. Once again, though, it may be algae. I've never seen it in person.

Best wishes,
John Wheeler


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm interesting. I have never examined it so closely. Thanks Wheeler.

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here


----------



## fc (Mar 19, 2004)

There are 3 elements in small qty that will stimulate plants:
1) Flouride
2) Mn
3) Iodine

Flouride is normally found in processed drinking water. Mn from liquid fert, Iodine, no idea.

Perhaps, after water change, with presence of Flouride and Mn (from liquid fert), the plants pearls more?


----------



## MarcinB (Apr 16, 2004)

I also found that in my tank additional Mn suplement noticeably stimulates pearling .

150L (40G) planted tank
photo available here

[This message was edited by MarcinB on Sat May 24 2003 at 06:12 AM.]


----------



## Electricmbuna (May 23, 2003)

i have noticed though taht my java moss never does this either all my other plants will but not the java moss


----------

